# Tramadol?



## geokon_2000

Has anyone used this for pain management in their dogs? Yukon's arthritis is getting horrible. I've had to carry him upstairs twice already this week.







Gotta do something for him.


----------



## RavenSophi

I would not use it. It has very bad side effects for humans and I can only imagine it will be the same or worst on dogs.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I tried it twice for Chama. The first time it did nothing and the second time she got nauseous and threw up (her liver couldn't process it). 

I have some very expensive Deramaxx that you can try if you want and I think I might have some Tremadol too. I'm not sure I'd use either in an old dog without getting bloodwork done first.


----------



## RavenSophi

Here's a previous thread about it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1154565


----------



## Woodreb

I used it for RIca at 1/2 the dose that the vet had originally prescribed and found that it did help her. She didn't have any problems with side effects.


----------



## krazy_kilum

I have used tramadol 50 mg twice daily for my 11 yr old male for over two years. He is unable to take any NSAIDs like Rimadyl or Deramax because he takes prednisone and azathioprine for his inflammatory bowel disease. He has done very well with the tramadol. He has severe spondylosis and arthritis in his shoulders. I am glad that he is comfortable and still loves to chase his ball. 

Tramadol has a lot of flexibility with dosing so you might be able to find a low dose that works for your dog.

Good luck!


----------



## geokon_2000

I'm planning on getting a CBC on Yukon. He's definately due for one. Until that's done I'm going to try the Arnicalm arthritis and the Cetyl M and the Get up and go.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiI would not use it. It has very bad side effects for humans and I can only imagine it will be the same or worst on dogs.


http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tramadol.html 
http://www.caberfeidh.com/Pain3.htm linked to...
http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2005/04/tramadol.html

What would you suggest for pain management then? NOT supplementation, which those other things are nice for, but are not necessarily to manage pain that is high on the pain scale. 

Pain management has its place. You keep trying until you find something that your dog can tolerate and will allow them to live their life with comfort. 

Tramadol is pretty mild, IMHO. 

It really has come a long way, pain management in animals: http://www.vet.cornell.edu/pain/management.htm
You can see it deals with the mental and phsyical. 

I had Nina on Tramadol-no effects and bloodwork good on it. 

Kramer couldn't tolerate it but apparently he needed to be in more pain/discomfort than he was when I first tried it, because in his last month he was happily on it with no issues that I had first seen. 

All of those things can work together, but managing the discomfort is really important, I think. 
http://www.vet.cornell.edu/pain/options.htm

I certainly wouldn't have wanted anyone to to come between me and my darvocet when I blew out a disc in my back, just because I might throw up once in a while. A massage therapist was like, well, you just masked the pain, and I was like...yeah...that was the idea. I was able to go to PT and actually get better because of it. For a dog with severe arthritis, masking can make a world of difference. Reading through the articles may be helpful.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Several of the things that Joan is trying for Yukon are not supplements. They are herbs or homeopathy. I would have gladly put Chama on the Tremadol but she couldn't tolerate even the lowest dose. Luckily the combo of herbs, homeopathy and supplements that I had her on did help manage her pain.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I really like the Deerhound lady's articles on pain. 

She shows the progression and the use of every modality really that I could think of, to the point of trying everything available. 

My impression of Yukon's pain was that it was more of the type described in the third article on pain, which I posted above, here is the second where she describes other things to use: http://www.caberfeidh.com/Pain2.htm

But in that third article, which was the one I first included in response to the idea that tramadol has bad side effects, she talks about what to do with severe acute and chronic pain. 

So I say read the series! Figure out where you are at with your dog and what is needed for them based on how they are living their life.


----------



## geokon_2000

Yukon definately needs immediate relief. I'm hoping not to have to go to Batavia till around 4 or 5 tonight so I'll get a chance to get Yukon's bloodwork done today.

This morning he stood at the bottom of the stairs and looked at me like, " I really don't have to come up do I?" I was at the top of the stairs went down to him and he walked up with me. I think he needed me right there in case he couldn't make it all of the way up. I had to help him up the last 5 steps or so.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Joan,

If his bloodwork is ok then I can give you some Deramaxx for sure and probably some Tremadol as well. 

The Get Up and Go works right away but definitely isn't as strong as the above two. I gave Rafi one dose of the Tremadol after his porcupine quill removal surgery and it helped him a lot.


----------



## geokon_2000

The get up and go is one of the things I couldn't pick up yesterday. If the blood work is good I'll definately take you up on the Tremodol and Deramaxx.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: JoanThe get up and go is one of the things I couldn't pick up yesterday. If the blood work is good I'll definately take you up on the Tremodol and Deramaxx.


The Get Up and Go is only available through mail order at only natural pet. 

I am going to pm you my phone number.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Our last Shepherd, Blue, had chronic kidney disease in later life, so we were very restricted as to what we could give him for the pain he experienced as a result of spinal arthritis. Tramadol worked very well, and was safe for his impaired kidneys. We didn't notice any side effects. Don't know what the implications of taking it long term might be however - we only used it on an as needed basis, not every day.

_________________________________________________ 
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Phay1018

My 6 year old GSD Bella has been on Tramadol daily for a couple months now (low dose for now) due to her severe hip dysplacia. She gets deramaxx when she is really painful as well. This is on top of a boatload of supplements. She's had HD since she was 1 year old and it's progressed a lot. She's still qutie young but at the point that pain management is really necessary. I would love to take her to PT but she has severe trust issues with people she does not know (she was abused before we got her) and it took her 2 years to fully trust my husband and myself. (she was our foster for a year before we adopted her). And considering surgery means needing PT following surgery too. So unfortunately medical management is her best bet. We go swimming as much as we can too. 

Rambling, sorry but anyway, she does very well with Tramadol and she's only taking 50 mg a day at the time being, dosage wise she can be increased to 50-100 mg every 4-6 hours if she really needed it. I'm hoping she can remain on a low dosage for a long while before needing an increase. We will just be monitoring her bloodwork to check organ function over time too.


----------



## geokon_2000

Oh geeze 6 is so young to have to worry about that kind of pain managment. Poor Bella, and poor you! It's [censored] to see your loved ones in pain.

I had Yukon to the vets this morning for bloodwork and a check up, so I could figure something out for pain management. All of his blood work came out EXCELLENT! My vet recommended Nsaids before Tremodol, since Yuki's joints were SO inflamed. He doesn't like the Trmodol because it just masks the pain.

Nothing wrong in my book with masking pain! I've had to use Lortab when my back was out and I still had to work. No standing up straight without it....so nothin' wrong with masking pain.

I can understand needing to get the inflamation in control, but why not mask the pain too? 

Didn't want to argue with the vet though, and today is Yuki's first day on the Nsaids. We'll see what a few days bring.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am so glad that his bloodwork was good! And hoping that things are going well with the NSAIDS. 

Maybe the vet wants to see how he does with them first, then maybe add the tramadol for pain? I always laugh at those Aleve commercials-you take 1 and can play volleyball. Suuuuure! 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## geokon_2000

Oh, I know. I've never had aleve work that good for me! Or anything over the counter!

Waiting out a few more days on the Nsaids to see if they do a bit more of good.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Are you seeing any difference yet? I know when my friend put her gsd on the Deramaxx she saw almost immediate results. When I tried Chama (initially) on Deramaxx & Tremadol (my vet prescribed them together) I saw no results at all.









Hopefully you will find something that works for Yukon!


----------



## geokon_2000

He has improved. Not in pain while he's just laying down. No longer grimacing (that looks like a smile). Gets up easier, but I still had to carry him up the stairs yesterday. 

I'd like to see more improvement. Maybe the cheaper stuff just doesn't work as well? I can give him 1/4 pill up to 2X a day. So far I've only given 1/4.


----------



## BowWowMeow

As long as it won't hurt him then I would up the dosage and see if you get better results. When they're at the point he is it usually takes quite a bit to make them feel better.


----------

